# Функциональная нестабильность ШОП С2-С5



## Capriz (23 Май 2018)

Добрый день.Ребенку 3 года 7 месяцев, не разговаривает, точнее разговаривает но отдельными слогами от слов. Обратились к неврапотологу, он назначил ЭХО и рентген шейного отдела позвонков. Эхо сделали оно в норме, а вот рентген не порадовал, заключение функциональная нестабильность ШОП С2-С5.

Фото заключения со снимком прилагаю. С 3х лет ребёнок посещает тренировки по спортивной акробатике. Я так понимаю что с таким диагнозом нам нужно покинуть этот вид спорта, так как нельзя кувыркаться, мостики, березки и все прочее, все, на чем акробатика и заключается.
Но не знаю, насколько само заключение рентгена правильное.
Прочитала, что при наших отклонениях и в таком возрасте что это норма.
Хочу услышать еще мнения.


----------



## La murr (23 Май 2018)

@Capriz, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2018)

> С 3х лет ребёнок посещает тренировки по спортивной акробатике. Я так понимаю что с таким диагнозом нам нужно покинуть этот вид спорта, так как нельзя кувыркаться, мостики, березки и все прочее, все, на чем акробатика и заключается.


3 года!
Спортивная акробатика!

Знаете что такое детский спорт?


----------

